# Food poisoning?



## AngelBullys (Jan 1, 2012)

I had posted this on another site and was reffered over here for some possible help. I have been feeding prey model diet to my dogs for 6-8 months { so still new and learning} . I purchased a new case of chicken backs and legs the other day and yesterday started feeding it { they have had this many times , this was just a new batch} Yesterday my youngest { 1 year old} who gets exclusive raw only started to puke, i didnt think much of it was just once figured he got into something and he seemed fine after , today after having the chicken this morning he puked again as well as this evening one of my other girls did as well  . the others get chicken but kibble as well they get kibble at one meal and raw at the other { the 2 sick are the ones who are only on raw} . Is there any chance this could be a food poisoning? Kinda stumps me as to why the rest wouldnt be sick as well but maybe there stomaches are tougher then these 2? Is food poisoning possible in dogs like people? My plan was to fast them for a day and try them on something else and cut the chicken out of there diet and see if it improves, would this be the best method to take? they are holding down water so not concerned about dehydration right now. Appreciate any help or advice, thank you.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

AngelBullys said:


> I had posted this on another site and was reffered over here for some possible help. I have been feeding prey model diet to my dogs for 6-8 months { so still new and learning} . I purchased a new case of chicken backs and legs the other day and yesterday started feeding it { they have had this many times , this was just a new batch} Yesterday my youngest { 1 year old} who gets exclusive raw only started to puke, i didnt think much of it was just once figured he got into something and he seemed fine after , today after having the chicken this morning he puked again as well as this evening one of my other girls did as well  . the others get chicken but kibble as well they get kibble at one meal and raw at the other { the 2 sick are the ones who are only on raw} . Is there any chance this could be a food poisoning? Kinda stumps me as to why the rest wouldnt be sick as well but maybe there stomaches are tougher then these 2? Is food poisoning possible in dogs like people? My plan was to fast them for a day and try them on something else and cut the chicken out of there diet and see if it improves, would this be the best method to take? they are holding down water so not concerned about dehydration right now. Appreciate any help or advice, thank you.


Weird, but I will ask a few questions.

1. Were the backs and drumsticks enhanced possibly?

2. Did they smell "off"?

3. Is it possible they were over fed?

4. Is it possible they ate something else that you didn't notice?

If they were fine on chicken before, I doubt that chicken is the issue.

ETA: I probably would feed turkey necks and boneless turkey if I wanted to see a comparison with a different protein.


----------



## AngelBullys (Jan 1, 2012)

enhanced? I dont know I wasnt aware of this, I always buy from the same butcher,
They didnt smell off , but usually when I buy them they are frozen and I keep them in the deep freeze and just portionthe days food the night before, this time they werent frozen and since was going to use this case within a couple days I kept it in the fridge. 
They get fed the same amount each day so not thinking that.
For eating something else, I know my male its a no he is the one who has puked 2 days in a row now, the female she got in the garbage last night I caught her early and dont think she ate anything but cant be 100% sure on that either.
I know they dont have chicken allergies or it would have shown months ago when they 1st got raw chicken , but someone mentioned to me they can still get ecoli or samonella from raw chicken, is this true? and if so how sick would you expect them to be,I know in people its alot more then puking once a day and usually they cant hold fluids down either.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Dogs can eat totally rotten meat and be fine, so it probably wasn't that the meat was off. I have fed my dogs meat that was really smelly.

It seems kind of remote that they would actually get food poisoning if they are healthy otherwise - dogs just don't get salmonella like people do because the bacteria can't live in their digestive systems.

I would definitely try cutting out the chicken but it could be totally something else you aren't aware of. 

If it were my dogs, I'd probably give them some other meat for a few days until they were normal and then try the chicken again. If they puke again, that pretty much narrows it to the chicken. If they don't, it was probably something else.

Do they have diarrhea also?


----------



## AngelBullys (Jan 1, 2012)

Havent noticed diarreah , the female just got sick today and up until that point had no symptoms of anything. My male is alert and will jump on me to play and cuddle but I can tell he isnt well he is shaking a bit and just kinda down. I will try another meat and cut the chicken out for a few days see if they improve, should I maybe fast them for a day in between?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

AngelBullys said:


> Havent noticed diarreah , the female just got sick today and up until that point had no symptoms of anything. My male is alert and will jump on me to play and cuddle but I can tell he isnt well he is shaking a bit and just kinda down. I will try another meat and cut the chicken out for a few days see if they improve, should I maybe fast them for a day in between?


Now that will have to be answered by an expert- I'm not sure. 

It's hard to imagine what would be in chicken that could make them get sick unless the butcher bought from a new supplier who pumped them full of salt water or something. Honestly, i had no idea until I started feeding my dogs raw how much crap they put into chicken.

I probably wouldn't fast them if they don't have diarrhea. And you might not see diarrhea until later, I guess.


----------



## AngelBullys (Jan 1, 2012)

thanks for all the help , Ill see how they are tomorrow and keep an eye incase they start having diarreah , Hopefully this is nothing big and wil just blow over. My male is really concerning me he is usually on my heals theminute i get up to go anywhere lol kitchen bathrom anywhere he is my shadow , but right now he is laying on the couch beside me and when i getup he doesnt even look at me , so not like him. If he isnt better by monday I may take him in to get checked.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

AngelBullys said:


> thanks for all the help , Ill see how they are tomorrow and keep an eye incase they start having diarreah , Hopefully this is nothing big and wil just blow over. My male is really concerning me he is usually on my heals theminute i get up to go anywhere lol kitchen bathrom anywhere he is my shadow , but right now he is laying on the couch beside me and when i getup he doesnt even look at me , so not like him. If he isnt better by monday I may take him in to get checked.


If you have any inklinlg this might be something that needs to be looked at by a vet, take him in. Lethargy is always concerning to me.


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

AngelBullys said:


> I had posted this on another site and was reffered over here for some possible help. I have been feeding prey model diet to my dogs for 6-8 months { so still new and learning} .


Can you give some idea of the diet normally given throughout say a couple of weeks. Most notably are you feeding a varied diet with organs and liver included?


----------



## AngelBullys (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes we give organs and liver throughout the week , we break down what he needs organ wise and it gets pprtioned throughout the week vs just once a week as I have seen some do. I think they are rich and given once a week would be too hard on him. We follow the prey model diet to a Tee, except we eliminate the pork I just read alot of bad things pork can carry and opted to skip that. He gets chicken backs, legs, tripe, fish , beef { usually raw meaty bones , I try and stay away from ground meats} turkey , ostrich ,bison depending if its avail.


----------



## AngelBullys (Jan 1, 2012)

Just to note he is alert and active this morning, he flew out of his crate and spazzed around. We did feed him this morning just not the chicken , thinking it isnt the cause now but just playing the elemination game to see if we can figure it out. He finished eating about an hour ago, and is sleeping now so hopefully he continues to hold it all down. Hoping this was just a bug or something.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Did they re-eat the chicken when they puked?


----------



## AngelBullys (Jan 1, 2012)

Not unless they puked when I didnt see, I always clean it up or else I know they would have.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Some times dog will just reguritate their chicken because it didn't go down right the first time or they gulped it too fast, so they bring it back up for another chew and eat it up again...Just a thought..If they won't touch it after they have thrown up then there is something wrong but if they eat it again then it is fine...


----------



## AngelBullys (Jan 1, 2012)

Hmm I didnt know that , thank you. I alwasy thought it was so nasty when they try and eat it I kept telling them leave it so i could clean it up 1st lol, Nasty .....


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Some times dog will just reguritate their chicken because it didn't go down right the first time or they gulped it too fast, so they bring it back up for another chew and eat it up again...Just a thought..If they won't touch it after they have thrown up then there is something wrong but if they eat it again then it is fine...


What she said - I know there is a very high gross factor, but I have one dog that usually once a week or so pukes it back up and then eats it again. We've learned just to not look at what she's doing and pretend it didn't happen.


----------



## AngelBullys (Jan 1, 2012)

LMAO pretend it didnt happen , OMG I have the weakest stomache so I would have to leave the room Id be gagging so hard lol, its bad enough when I have to clean it let alone watching them eat it Blahhhh lol.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

AngelBullys said:


> LMAO pretend it didnt happen , OMG I have the weakest stomache so I would have to leave the room Id be gagging so hard lol, its bad enough when I have to clean it let alone watching them eat it Blahhhh lol.


Yes, but there is definitely a bright side - you don't have to clean it up! Just don't watch them enjoy it.

If my husband catches a glance, he runs around the house making horking sounds. He's such a wuss.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

xellil said:


> If my husband catches a glance, he runs around the house making horking sounds. He's such a wuss.


Sounds like someone I live with!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Letting the dogs re eat their up-chucked meal is MUCH easier on my stomach compared to having to clean it up LOL! If one doesn't eat it again, I let my garbage disposal dogs re eat it  

Regurgitation is normal...my dogs do it on occasion and it seems to be with the same proteins with the same dogs. Like Bailey will regurgitate turkey a lot but nothing else.

Glad they're back to normal!


----------



## AngelBullys (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the help. Update: my female was fine after that one time throwing up. My male was the one I was concerned about but looks like he got into something else and was having trouble pooping yesterday. Vet said to watch him and see if he gets whatever it is out otherwise would have been at the vet today. We made him some chicken soup hoping the fluids would help and it did thankfully. SO , so far he is looking and acting normal today, last night he had a huge spazz out with mega zoomies all over the yard and jumping on me so he is back to his creepy self lol. Just thought Id give an update , and thank everyone again. Enjoying this site alot of helpful information , I will probably be reading for weeks trying to get it all lol.


----------

